# Congés perlés



## Rosy (6 Octobre 2022)

*Bonjour, 
J’ai besoin de votre aide pour confirmation, voilà, je dois commencer un contrat le 21 novembre, sur 42 semaines, 50 heures par semaines, la maman m’informe hier, qu’elle souhaite prendre les cinq semaines en congés perlés, un jour pour l’allaitement, trois jours par les grands parents, etc….
Le RPE n’a pas sût me répondre, j’ai trouvé un début d’information, apparemment si nous sommes sur année incomplète comme c’est le cas ils doivent être pris en semaine, et non perlés, si année complète il peuvent être perlés.
Est-ce exact, et comment dois-je calculer ?
Merci infiniment, vous êtes toujours de très bon conseil *


----------



## liline17 (6 Octobre 2022)

En AC, tu dois prendre 5 semaines de CP communes avec tous tes employeurs, il n'est donc pas possible de poser des jours par ci par là.
Dans tous les cas, nous ne devons pas avoir des congés en jours perlés, uniquement en semaines complètes.
Si le PE veut poser des jours, ce sera de l'absence pour convenance personnelles, et ce ne sera pas retiré de ta mensualité.
Si toi, tu as besoin de jours, pour un pont ou pour un RDV médical, par exemple, ce sera un congé sans solde, déduit de ton salaire


----------



## assmatzam (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Un contrat en année incomplète est un contrat à temps partiel qui doit pouvoir être complété. 

Le délai de prévenance est fixé à 2 mois en ce qui concerne les, semaines supplémentaires du parent employeur 
Donc les 5 semaines d'absence ne peuvent être prises qu'en semaine complètes et non en jours éparpillées sur l'année


----------



## assmatzam (6 Octobre 2022)

Le contrat n'étant pas encore signé je te conseille de bien le préciser par écrit avec signature du parent employeur en dessous. 

Chose qui n'a rien à voir 
As tu pensé à appliquer la majoration des 5 heures supplémentaires


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour les jours perlés demandés par ce PE seront de la convenance personnelle POINT BARRE ou alors vous partez sur une AI (ainsi elles voient pour mamie etc ...) et augmenter votre taux horaire en conséquence ! mais il va falloir la jouer fine et bien tout noter noir sur blanc car çà sent les embrouilles pour la suite lors de la prise des jours de votre PE et surtout inclure les 5 HM ainsi travaillées ou pas elles sont payées d'office !!! ATTENTION ...


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Octobre 2022)

Je crois que la seule exception pour les jours perlés c'est quand un férié tombe sur une semaine de congés payés acquise, dans ce cas le férié ne pouvant être décompté dans la semaine de congés, il peut être repositionné à un autre moment.


----------



## loli33 (6 Octobre 2022)

Selon moi il n'y a pas de notion d'année complète ou incomplète pour prendre des jours perlés et/ou des semaines entières, c'est simplement selon ce qui est entendu entre les parties. Perso je prends essentiellement des semaines complètes, mais il m'arrive de poser un jour perlé par ci-par là, en rattrapage d'un férié qui tomberait dans mes CP, et souvent à l'occasion d'un pont : l'avantage étant que les familles ne peuvent pas me les refuser puisque c'est un jour de congé. Pour ce qui est des semaines sans solde des parents (=au delà de mes 5 semaines), je leur laisse le choix de prendre comme ça les arrange (vu que je suis en année complète avec au moins un contrat...) Par contre, j'ai notifié la chose dans mon contrat afin qu'il n'y ait aucun malentendu.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour non pas de perlés, et non pas non plus pour faire un pont. Si tu poses en cp par exemple le pont du vendredi de l'ascension tu dois aussi poser le samedi en cp. Quel intérêt ?

Non, là on parle de ce que peut faire ou veux faire l'employeur,  ce n'est pas possible.

On ne reconstitue pas des jours ėpars en semaines d'absence fictives.

1 semaine de non accueil  programmée = 0 heures de travail.

Elle veux payer moins en optant pour une année incomplète tout en voulant une dispo sur des semaines de non accueil...et puis quoi encore ?


----------



## Rosy (11 Octobre 2022)

Merci beaucoup à toutes, après informations auprès  des services concernés, rien n’est prévu à ce sujet dans la convention, néanmoins, je dois partir sur une année complète et non incomplète, j’ai bien majoré les heures supplémentaires, et je devrais noter sur le contrat les jours qu’ils doivent récupérer, 25, puis les noter au fur et à mesure, une vraie galère, je vous l’accorde, merci encore


----------



## kikine (11 Octobre 2022)

non refusez sur une année complète il n'y a que vos 5 semaines de congés A VOUS le reste est payé et surtout rien a déduire ni a récupérer
là clairement vous vous faites avoir en beauté


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

Rosy vous n'aviez pas à accepter ils vont tout oser maintenant vous n'avez pas été assez ferme !!! et oui mais vous vous êtes mise toute seule dans la galère ...


----------



## Griselda (11 Octobre 2022)

Pff, les services concernés? lesquels?
Tu es AM donc multi employeurs donc non quand eux vont poser leur 25 journées à l'année tu ne seras pas toi en congés puisque tu accueilleras les autres enfants.
D'autre part, année complète mais en retirant 25 journées perlées dans l'année ce n'est donc pas un temps complet, c'est moins de 195h/mois n'est ce pas? Cela veut dire que sur ces 25 journées retirées pour établir ta mensu, tu es en droit de completer avec un autre contrat. Or dis moi comment pourrais tu trouver un contrat qui aurait justement besoin de toi sur ces 25 journées que tu ne connais pas à l'avance?
Pas de congés perlés à la demande des PE!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Octobre 2022)

Pareil.  Surtout que je suppose que ce parent va déduire au réel ?  Interdit. 

25 jours ça fait plus d'une semaine sur deux ça !
Tu pourrais te retrouver avec 5 ou 6 jours à déduire d'un coup sur un mois ?

Ça sent le coup fourré !  Et je suppose pas de délai de prévenance ? 

Non c'est illégal !


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

Pourquoi avoir accepter un tel contrat ??? comment vont-ils déduire ces 25 jours ??? en moins sur votre mensualisation ? vous avez inclus les HM dans la mensualisation j'espère ?  je l'avais fait une première année pour des RTT (plus jamais accepté les RTT perlés par la suite !) on avait déduits à l'avance et calculée la mensualisation par rapport à çà ... l'année d'après j'ai dit à ma ma maman PE que les RTT ne seraient plus déduits car ils étaient perlés et elle a accepté c'était un petit contrat déjà à la base alors il ne faut pas pousser !!! ces 25 jours perlés étaient de la convenance personnelle de vos PE et ils pouvaient toujours en profiter pour faire des courses des travaux chez eux que sais-je ! et vous laisser leur enfant ... vous avez signé le contrat ? car il n'est pas bon c'est illégal ...


----------



## liline17 (12 Octobre 2022)

c'est normal qu'ils ne le prévoient pas dans la CCN, ce n'est pas autorisé, cela revient à vous payer au réel


----------



## ChantalGoya (12 Octobre 2022)

En année complète, les PE peuvent avoir des jours d'absence pour raison personnelle et donc des jours qui restent rémunérés pour l'AM.

Il faut définir un temps de prévenance convenable. 

Ne rien déduire du salaire et ne pas se laisser faire !


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Si vous faites un contrat en année complète cela implique que vous et les parents n'avaient que 5 semaines de congés en commun par année de contrat 

Il n'y a pas de déduction possible pour des jours d'absences pour convenance personnelle du parent employeur 
Seules les absences pour maladie de l'enfant justifiées par un certificat médical et dans la limite de 5 jours sont déductibles ainsi que les absences pour maladie de l'am 

La ccn ne prévoit pas de minoration de salaire pour les absences pour convenance personnelle du parent employeur 

Si le parent souhaite un accueil sur moins de 47 semaines 
Vous devez partir obligatoirement sur un contrat en année incomplète 
Dans votre cas 42 semaines d'accueil 

La convention collective impose que les dates de ces semaines supplémentaires doivent être communiqués par écrit au plus tard 2 mois avant la pose

On parle bien dans la convention collective de *semaines d'absences *et non de jours d'absences 

Le délai de prévenance de 2 mois est fait en sorte vu que le contrat n'est plus un temps complet mais un temps partiel d'être complété par l'accueil d'un autre enfant 

Dans votre cas
L'employeur vous demande une disponibilité totale sur toute l'année mais ne vous payera que sur la base d'un temps partiel 
C'est illégal 

5 semaines supplémentaires de 50 heures cela représente 250 heures 
À 3, 50€ de l'heure par exemple = 850€  de perte sur une année 

Dernière chose qui a toute son importance 
Le contrat sur 50 heures en année complète est illégal car vous dépassez le plafond des 2250 heures 

Vous arrivez à 2350 heures 
Il y a 100 heures de trop soit l'équivalent de 2 semaines de trop

Un 50 heures n'est légal qur sur 45 semaines d'accueil pas plus


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Le contrat n'ayant pas commencé 
De mémoire il est prévu pour fin novembre 
Je vous conseille de ne pas le signer en l'état 

Soit 42 semaines et les 5 semaines supplémentaires du parent seront prises en semaines complètes 

Soit sur 45 semaines 
Les semaines supplémentaires seront prises en semaines complètes 
Les 15 autres jours seront pris en absence pour convenance personnelle du parent employeur sans minoration de salaire 

Voici les 2 seules options légales qui s'offrent à vous

N'acceptez pas un contrat de travail qui ne soit pas légal


----------

